# Lujayn's litter



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

WOWZERS

Mum and Dad are real stunners arent they, babies are gonna be very purdy too hun well done you

Juliet xxx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Kathy litter looks great!!

If you get any Satins let me know i need some more satins


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont think he does i didnt breed him, So hoping he does


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lujayn is a lovely mousie, especially her tan belly. A good tan belly is something I've been working on and something for which I would get another mousie in a heartbeat. Too bad you are on the 'wrong' side of the pond. I've produced a lot of off shade champagne trying to get good champagne tan. Some of them look more like your dove than they do like champagne. That dad is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> Lujayn is a lovely mousie, especially her tan belly. A good tan belly is something I've been working on and something for which I would get another mousie in a heartbeat. Too bad you are on the 'wrong' side of the pond. I've produced a lot of off shade champagne trying to get good champagne tan. Some of them look more like your dove than they do like champagne. That dad is pretty nice as well.


That dove tan satin is orginally from me 

I still have a daughter from her here with me although she isnt satin more longhaired :S


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a ton of satins you can have Mark! hehe They are pet typey ones.

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your show judges would probably find that Lujayn's ears are wrinkly; the shape is actually close to my ideal and I prefer ears that don't hang on the side of the head and especially dislike that kind of ear when it's flopping over on the top edge. I like clean unwrinkly ears that are tulip shaped (like a petal of a tulip).

Some of my tans have had nice orange color around the edges but very faded in the middle of the tummy. I have learned to appreciate the need to conserve traits like the tan belly. I have one doe with a nice tan belly and no other good tan to breed her to, as of yet, but do have a couple of young mice that look like the orange is real orange and not pale apricot. What other out cross other than another good tan do you think would be good for this? I've done crosses to fawn and argent, which is where I think I have something to work with.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Well, then, Mark, you should let me in on your secret. Don't worry, I won't be able to use any of it on you in shows as I doubt I'll ever cross the pond. What goes into the making of a realy good tan belly?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> Your show judges would probably find that Lujayn's ears are wrinkly; the shape is actually close to my ideal and I prefer ears that don't hang on the side of the head and especially dislike that kind of ear when it's flopping over on the top edge. I like clean unwrinkly ears that are tulip shaped (like a petal of a tulip).


She wasnt from show lines anyway was just from hobby side  :lol:

As for secrets i dont have any :shock:

Kathy if you selling the girls from the litter i want 1st pick unless your keeping some then ill have 2nd


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are hilarious, Mark, verging on cruel! Now I must plot how to breed meeces with a belly color identical to that of the day-glo orange one finds on safety vests and emergency markers. Hah! The gauntlet has been thrown!

(Kidding, mostly  )

I should note that last night I found a nice orange color on the belly of a four week old marked satin champagne moosiekin and a satin cinnamon tan in another young litter.

I love this forum.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

moustress said:


> You are hilarious, Mark, verging on cruel! Now I must plot how to breed meeces with a belly color identical to that of the day-glo orange one finds on safety vests and emergency markers. Hah! The gauntlet has been thrown!
> 
> (Kidding, mostly  )
> 
> ...


To be fair ive gone off Tans i did start off by breeding black tans and chocolate tans and i got bord from seeing tan bellies so cross a huge black tan buck to a broken and it seems even now ive got tans still in the blood lines lol im finding it hard to breed it out of them 

haha ive just hi jacked Kathys thread owel


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Tan being a dominant gene has had a kind of funny result in this house. I've had a couple of tan meeces, probably champagne tans, bucks, escape and remain on the lam for days. I now have house mice with tans bellies; it does show the incomplete dominance of tan over agouti. I can't bring myself to kill the wild ones outright, so I try to get them in live traps of various sorts so that I can release them near my compost bins. I have been kidded about having 'free-range fancies'.

We have also seen yellow meeces running wild on rare occasion. The wild or half-wild meeces used to break into my tanks with predictable results. If a half-wild litter occurs I usually keep them until they are big enough to fly away, or if they are tractable, I just keep them. I've tried to breed them on occasion, but they seem to be incompatible. Makes me wonder if my wild mice aren't something other than mus musculus...though they should be still be genetically compatible, shouldn't they? It's a puzzle that will remain unsolved, as I've perfected my housing so there should be no more of this random partying in the mousery.

Now I'm working on mouseproofing the whole thing so that I can total control over the environment.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice; were there no tans in this liter?


----------



## janjiie (Sep 29, 2009)

totally off subject! is that a FOP carrier box you have them in?

I just got two off e bay for a fiver each- very chuffed. Ideal for separating litters/boys etc!!


----------

